

How I Raised $55M Of Venture Capital In Two Months - shabadoozie
http://roachpost.com/2010/02/16/how-i-raised-55-million-of-venture-capital-in-two-months/

======
dnewcome
"you can do it too" should be rephrased as "you can do it too if you have my
kind of connections". Good advice for hustling things along, but only if you
are already solidly "in the game".

------
aditya
Not quite sure when he joined elance but with big names like John Doerr and
Ram Shriram behind him already - the post is hardly surprising.

I'd love to hear how someone with lesser traction or brand name VCs raised
cash and how it took them 10 months.

------
philk
_While I was blabbing on and on about whether we should take more, or from
whom we should include in the round, Bill said, “Take the (blank) money.” From
that day, I have advised the same to every company I’ve since worked with._

I'm not sure that this is great advice. If you don't have a conceivable use
for the money taking too much could kill you thanks to the expectations that
are attached to said finance.

